# Very interesting patterns and instructions.



## Marilyn1215 (Jul 27, 2011)

I ran across this tonight while surfing the internet. Very interesting patterns and instructions.

Wanted to share my find with my knitting paradise friends.

http://www.kathys-kreations.com/patterns/patterns.pdf


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

Great Link...thank you..plenty of proj4ects here!!!!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow what a great link - Thanks for sharing !


----------



## sand (Sep 13, 2011)

thank you so much what a great link what a great place thanks 

sand


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for the amazing link  Quite a few here to try


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

thx for that...great site!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks so much!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link - lots of patterns.


----------



## Marilyn1215 (Jul 27, 2011)

You are so welcome.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks - appreciate the link.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow! Quite a collection of patterns! Thanks for the post.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

yes, interesting indeed. there are no pictures of the patterns. is this true for others?


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

How do you find these web sites? I google knitting patterns, free knitting patterns, etc...

These site never come up...

Keep posting your finds please... I bookmark most of them.

Dani


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow..... thank you.


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

Great pattern site...thank you...however, how do you print the patterns as they just give a page number, etc. and nothing prints!


----------



## Naomi D (May 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for this site. I also put it in my favorites!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Marilyn1215 said:


> I ran across this tonight while surfing the internet. Very interesting patterns and instructions.
> 
> Wanted to share my find with my knitting paradise friends.
> 
> http://www.kathys-kreations.com/patterns/patterns.pdf


Thanks, Marilyn! I added this site to my favorites.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Alaina Jo said:


> Great pattern site...thank you...however, how do you print the patterns as they just give a page number, etc. and nothing prints!


I just started scrolling down, and there they were.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

WOW, What a great collection of patterns. I looked through about half of them. Saved all to go through another day.


----------



## campdually (Jun 17, 2011)

Great find. Thank you


----------



## wendyt (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic find thanks for sharing


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

just when you think you have seen every knitting site... someone finds a new one...LOL thanks for sharing...I have it saved and book marked...


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Awsome site, thank you for sharing :-D


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Wowie good find!!!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome, Thank you for sharing


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you ,great site


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW, Marilyn, you struck the mother load. I have spent hours cutting and pasting and saving to file. AND Awwwww, DH just cleaned my computer by moving everything I had to a memory stick!!! LOL. Thank you for sharing! I never find these good sites like you all do! Hugs, Betty L


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

This is an amazing site. 
Fun I think...thanks so much for posting

Here is our chance to knit something on faith and see what it looks like when we're done.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sylvia, I just love your avatar!


----------



## NIKKE (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you very much for that! It has lots of lovely patterns.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey bulldog, 
I call that 'The Boobytrap'
She was there one morning when I got up and I don't always put the lights on as I have lights outside enough to see. Well that morning, thanks goodness I was taking one step at a time as I had hurt my back so I felt her as I was going to step down - would she move? - not on your life. Had to step down two steps which was not easy. So I took a photo. Little brat...love her though.


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

How do you find the sites?? I am amazed at the sites that Debdolina (sorry if I don't have that correct) comes up with. Thanks to all of you computer wizards who know where to get all of these great patterns and thanks to all who have put all of this info on the computer. I am in awe at all of the information that is on the computer anyway. It is all just great!!!!! westpond


----------

